# Raw bone for toy poodle teeth



## tubby3pug (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of giving tuvok an occasional raw bone for his teeth. He's currently eating natures variety raw but is very picky. He eats a bite or two and stops I was thikinf of once or twice a week subbing a raw bone for patties. I also brush his teeth but its harder to do a good job on him then on my pugs. I was wondering if raw feeders rescomebd a chicken wing or a neck


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get half a chicken wing for one meal several times a week - they are fed twice a day, so it equals half their day's ration. Chicken wings are easier to find locally than necks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine get raw bones, usually chicken necks and feet. My two youngest will gobble them up but my oldest will rarely touch raw food unless it's pre packaged stuff like natures variety and stella and Chewy's. She has been known for her pickiness though, turning her nose up marinated chicken and steak. 

Here is a video showing them eating fresh necks off a couple chickens we had just butchered. 
http://youtu.be/y2oaH3X1uJo


----------



## tubby3pug (Apr 7, 2014)

Tuvok is very picky. He eats just a bite or two then walks away so we'll see how it goes. Do you use kitchen shears to cut the chicken wing in half?

kate


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

When I did wings I just cut threw the joint with a knife. It's easy once you get used to it, you just have to find the joint and the direction it goes then your knife will slide right threw.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you leave the skin on the wings? They are a pretty fatty part of the bird, no?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Like Poodlecrazy, I use a sharp, heavy knife to cut through the joint, and I feed the wing skin and all. Wings don't seem to have a lot of fat, compared to the skin over other body parts, and I control calories in other areas (very little carbohydrate, for example).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Mine get raw bones, usually chicken necks and feet. My two youngest will gobble them up but my oldest will rarely touch raw food unless it's pre packaged stuff like natures variety and stella and Chewy's. She has been known for her pickiness though, turning her nose up marinated chicken and steak.
> 
> Here is a video showing them eating fresh necks off a couple chickens we had just butchered.
> http://youtu.be/y2oaH3X1uJo


Okay...that was just a tease. I l_oved_ watching them enjoying themselves and then it stopped!!!! I want more! :aetsch:


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Hi All, 

Just dragging this thread back up because I'm going to try Bernard with some raw chicken wing occasionally. 

One question, why do you cut the wing up? If wing is made up of two bones and the tip, can you not just give the whole thing to the dog, or is that too much to handle?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I cut it for mine as they are fed twice a day, and a whole wing would be the equivalent of two meals for such small dogs. For an adult mini a whole wing would be fine.


----------

